# Best Gaming Mouse?



## Its Sage (Jun 3, 2012)

So, for my birthday that's coming up I will be getting a new mouse and keyboard. For the keyboard, i will be getting a Razer Blackwidow (not sure if i should get the ultimate).

But, I'm a bit stuck on the mouse. I've heard a lot of good things from a lot of good mouses, but I can't decide. I want the best of the best, but not wireless. At least 2 programmable buttons on the left side, and (although not necessary) a quick DPI change button would be nice.

I've considered the G500, Deathadder, and R.A.T. 7. Do you have any better suggestions, or some input?

Thanks


----------



## M1kkelZR (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a deathadder, which is AWESOME!
Just takes getting used to if you've used small,light mice. Its quite heavy but its awesome in any aspect. Good Response time etc.


----------



## Its Sage (Jun 6, 2012)

I've decided on Razer's newest release "Razer Taipan." It'll be released right around my birthday. I just hope with it being a new release it won't be buggy and not work well.


----------



## Virssagòn (Jun 15, 2012)

Why you all want a gaming mouse?
what are it's benefits?

how do you game with that mouse?!?


----------



## norm17 (Jun 18, 2012)

i used Razer Imperator it is good.,designed for a right handed gamer and features a design that is similar to their deathhadder mouse..


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 18, 2012)

Go the G500, the interchangeble weights and resolution make FPS easy.


----------



## Ambushed (Jun 18, 2012)

I've have a long run of faults with the Logitech G5 and G9's, just a warning, the deathadder is good so are the razer series


----------



## scottybo (Jun 19, 2012)

i use a rat 7, its shit hot


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 19, 2012)

Never had one issue.  Just use the legacy software


----------



## tech savvy (Jun 19, 2012)

Metromartin said:


> I've used many gaming mouse, the best are the razor products. I especially love 'Star Wars The Old Republic' Gaming Mouse



Nice mouse, bad game(from what I hear,wifey). When they had a sale going (Find the 4 in you < lmfao), my girl bought it, played it once, never again. BTW, she is a dedicated and loyal fan/player of WoW. Thats the reason she had me buy it for her, she thought it was going to be just like WoW, guess not. What a waste of $$.

OP, I couldent really tell you the best gaming mouse out there due to not trying everyone. But, I do know that the Logitech G700 gaming mouse(I own,in sig) is fckin awesome. The best feature I like the most is the wireless/wired option. You can plug in the USB to the mouse from your PC to charge while playing, then when fully charge, unhook it and your back to wireless, love it. 

link- http://www.logitech.com/en-us/mice-pointers/mice/wireless-gaming-mouse-g700

If there was a way for me to give it away, I would. SWTOR I mean.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Jun 19, 2012)

SmileMan said:


> Why you all want a gaming mouse?
> what are it's benefits?
> 
> how do you game with that mouse?!?



Thats a very comfy mouse  And quite accurate.


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 20, 2012)

G5/G500, simple, no BS, and like Bigfella said, easy for FPS.


----------



## tech savvy (Jun 20, 2012)

Machin3 said:


> G5/G500, simple, no BS, and like Bigfella said, easy for FPS.



Agreed. If it's FPS, then the G500 is the one to get. The G700 is more of a MMO mouse, but can be used as a FPS mouse.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 22, 2012)

I love how i can ealisy crank the sensitivity up in BF3 when in a tank or jet, then down when trooper.


----------



## afsc102938 (Jun 23, 2012)

Its Sage said:


> I've decided on Razer's newest release "Razer Taipan." It'll be released right around my birthday. I just hope with it being a new release it won't be buggy and not work well.



do not buy from razer, their products are known to fail and they are impossible to contact and if you do they wont co operate and if you send it in half the time they send it back


----------

